

DDoS Attacks on Web Hosts Continue - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/04/07/ddos-attacks-on-web-hosts-continue/

======
mtw
they should share data and attack signatures; otherwise the attackers will be
left unknown

